# When now?



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

How much will this cold weather slow the crappie spawn? Normals for this time of year are around 60. Toward the end of april, the averages are upper 60's. Next week is suppose to be cold below 50 till saturday. Will it be May till fishing gets going good again. Or as soon as the water starts warming? Is the best thing to do is take surface temps of water, and what kind of thermometer does everybody use. Thanks

JimmyZ


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The fish will still be active, even with the little chill out there. If I didn't have family things to do today (Easter) I'd probably be fishing!

You'd be suprised how fast the fish will get to feeding, even with the 10-15 degree change in air temps. I guess what I'm saying is, don't wait until May to go crappie fishing. You may miss some GREAT fishing!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The cold snap will not stop the crappies from feeding. What it will change is their location. Remember crappies are caught during the ice fishing season. Usually the longer the cold spell the deeper they will go. When it gets warm enough for an insect hatch start thinking shallow.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks guys for the advice. Still trying to learn and have never fished for them right after ice out thru the spawn. Usually busy chasing walleye but the crappie bug really bit me hard. I'll keep after em. Thanks again.


----------

